# Churchill Insurance - online glitch!!!



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just to make people aware

If you have a Churchill policy and need to make a registration number change and you do it online you are hit with a £24.25 charge - not a big amount but still a charge

I called them and explained that I had enquired about charges for this before I took the policy and had been assured that there was no charge for online reg number changes

Apparently its a "glitch" in the system so was done over the phone at no charge

Strange how these "glitches" never see businesses out of pocket


----------

